# staffordshire bull terrier cross



## davrik0510 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi does anyone out there know if i can fly my staffordshire bull terrier crosses to winnipeg airport and then on to a different location in manitoba by car?? i know they are banned in the city of winnipeg, but i was wondering what problems i may experience at customs(federal) or do they concern themselves about (provincial law). i am afraid to get them to canada and then be turned away although they will not be living in winnipeg.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

You should have no issues "transiting" Winnipeg with your dog, however, while in Winnipeg it must be "securely kenneled or muzzled and on a leash not exceeding six feet in length and under the control of a responsible person".


----------



## davrik0510 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the quick reply Liam.


----------

